# Where do you find white pants for shows?



## bradgoats

My daughter is looking for white pants, can anyone lead us in the right direction?


----------



## Jessica84

Around fair time the feed stores and western store carry them. Do you have a boot barn? That's where we get ours, you can also try Amazon


----------



## bradgoats

We will try boot barn! Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms

Wrangler Q-Baby


----------



## Goats Rock

PBS Livestock supply also sells white pants. They are kind of thin, so don't wear bright colored underwear!


----------



## goathiker

I need to figure out what to do about show pants for my husband. I see some men wearing black pants, is that actually proper? His goat is white.


----------



## KW Farms

You can get away with showing in black pants at most shows. I just wouldn't do that at nationals, but other than that...it's usually no big deal.


----------



## teejae

We only have to wear a white coat but dress neatly underneath ,wish we didn't have to wear white they take some cleaning. Mostly it's hot here and get away with shorts and white shirts,some choose to wear jeans,to hot for me.Teejae


----------



## margaret

A lot of people around here just where a white shirt and jeans or black pants. Definitely want to wear all whites in showmanship or at Nationals but if you're showing all day it often makes sense to wear darker pants that don't get so filthy. 
We get white skirts at thrift stores, and I've gotten a couple good deals on pants for the boys off eBay. Painter pants are good


----------



## Karen

Yes, around here often thrift stores have some!


----------



## Goats Rock

Why did they ever choose white for farm animals? Back when I was in 4-H showing dairy cattle, we had to wear white(1960's and '70's) Or what started out as white- whew, we were all messes by the end of the day. I still get stuff on me if I wear white. Put me in an empty spotless room and a white shirt and in 10 min. I'll have some dark spot on it! :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thrift stores are great, that's where I got most of mine lol! And then some shorts at Old Navy too.. 
around here a lot of people wear kaki pants or jeans some people don't even wear white shirts lol, like said above, as long as it's not showmanship or nationals most shows aren't too strict


----------

